# I Wanted to know which graphic card is available for price range of 2000-3500Rs/-Rs/-



## govindace (May 9, 2009)

Please suggest some good graphics cards available for 2000 to 3500 rs?-plz suggest as many cards as u can and suggest which one is the best for 3000Rs/-


----------



## saqib_khan (May 9, 2009)

*Re: I Wanted to know which graphic card is available for price range of 2000-3500Rs/-*

U cud get 8600 GT for 3.5k approx. The best in this range.


----------



## 200mph (May 9, 2009)

*Re: I Wanted to know which graphic card is available for price range of 2000-3500Rs/-*

try the 4350 @ 2400 bucks found it here

*www.mediahome.in/index.php?page=sh...category_id=67&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


you can also try to get the 9600gt model ,


----------



## surinder (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I Wanted to know which graphic card is available for price range of 2000-3500Rs/-*

you can get 8600GT 512 DDR3 or 9500GT 256MB DDR3 under your budget.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I Wanted to know which graphic card is available for price range of 2000-3500Rs/-*

HD 4650 512 DDR2 for 3.6k is far better than 8600GT.
Also 9500 GT DDR3 is also gud@ 3.8k, but 4650 shud be better choice.


----------

